# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  [AG] - Linh tinh + Ve chai các thứ

## saudau

Lang thang gặp nhiều thứ làm cái máu DIY lẫn mê đồ này nọ nên hay tha về. Nhưng tha hoài hết lúa nên mở Topic bán lặt vặt kiếm ít tiền cafe lấy sức săn lùng này nọ. Thanks các bác nhiệt tình quan tâm.

TAP01: 
- Hiệu: *HITACHI*.
- Công suất 285W
- Điện thế 100V
- Tốc độ quay: Cái này đời cao, có điều tốc Zin trên cán luôn. Max 330rpm - Min khoảng 50/60rpm gì đó do ko có thiết bị đo nhưng khi có tool vào nhìn chạy rất chậm khoảng 1 vòng/s.
- Đã kiểm tra và vệ sinh thơm tho mát mẽ, đã làm thêm dây dài 2.5m và chui ghim đầy đủ, chỉ cần Plus & Play
***** Giá: 750K (Chưa bao gồm ship) *****





TAP02:
- Hiệu: *MITSUBISHI*
- Công suất 200W
- Điện thế 100V
- Tốc độ quay: 330rpm - Không có điều tốc.
- Đã kiểm tra và vệ sinh thơm tho mát mẽ, đã làm thêm dây dài 2.5m và chui ghim đầy đủ, chỉ cần Plus & Play
***** Giá: 450K (Chưa bao gồm ship) *****





Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

Còn tiếp ...

----------


## toanho

Bán hết luôn lấy gì sài em

----------


## saudau

Em giờ chưa có time làm máy nên thanh lý hết. Sau này cần mua cái khác ah.

----------


## Tuanlm

Đặt gạch em mitsu nhé. Cho st chuyển tiền

----------


## saudau

> Đặt gạch em mitsu nhé. Cho st chuyển tiền


Đã sms cho bác. Bác cho thông tin địa chỉ để chuyển hàng nhé.
Thanks bác ủng hộ!

----------


## cty686

Mình hỏi tý, cái này là khoan hay ta ro bạn?

----------


## saudau

> Mình hỏi tý, cái này là khoan hay ta ro bạn?


Là Taro đó bạn.

----------


## toanho

> Mình hỏi tý, cái này là khoan hay ta ro bạn?


Ghi rỏ là TAP mà bác Đức

----------


## khangscc

Đắc hàng quá, lát up lại cái cạnh tranh hê hê

----------


## saudau

Cây Mitsu đã xong. 
Up cái cho cây Hitachi mau có việc làm.
Thanks các bác ủng hộ!

----------


## saudau

Update 
- Cây Taro TAP01 vẫn còn nha. Free ship thường cho bác nào cần để ra đi mau chút

VIT01:
- Hiệu: *HITACHI*.
- Công suất 340W
- Điện thế 100V
- Đã làm thêm dây dài 1.5m để sử dụng nay để nguyên bán luôn và chui ghim đầy đủ, chỉ cần Plus & Play
Em này công lực cực khủng luôn. Đặc biệt đầu vít chỉ chạy khi nhấn vào, bác nào đem về chế cháo thành khoét lỗ thì tuyệt vời.
***** Giá tàu nhanh: 350K (Chưa bao gồm ship) *****





Còn tiếp .....

Thanks các bác quan tâm ủng hộ!

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Gởi hình qua zalo cho em phát. có điều chỉnh tốc đọ không?

----------


## Mới CNC

Điện 220 là mình quất luôn.

----------


## khangscc

> Điện 220 là mình quất luôn.


Cho vào cái volume dimer quạt

----------


## saudau

> Điện 220 là mình quất luôn.


Fix bác cây bắt vít này 300k để bác mua con Dimmer gắn vào chạy điện lưới 220V. Vì cây này hiện nay mình không xài nữa nên thanh lý luôn cho trống nhà.

----------


## saudau

Tình hình là Tảo và Vít vẫn còn. 
Để đi nhanh 2 cây này mình fix nhẹ:
- Taro: 700K.
- Bắt vít: 300K.
Tất cả chưa phí ship. 

MS03: Khung nhôm đúc

Khung nhôm đúc như hình. Kích thước các cạnh là 460x240x35. Các cạnh phay phẳng. Lúc trước đem về định làm mini nhưng giờ buồn rồi, ko làm nữa nên bán hihihi.

***** Giá: 500K/2 tấm (Chưa bao gồm ship) *****

----------


## Tuanlm

Đã nhận được hàng của bác, nói chung là đẹp hơn mong đợi

----------


## saudau

@Tuanlm: hàng đi nhanh thế, mình cứ tưởng cuối tuần mới tới chứ. Bác hài lòng là mình vui rồi, thanks bác ủng hộ.

Cập nhật tí: 2 cái khung nhôm đã ra đi 1 cái. Còn lại 1 cái bán giá bằng 1/2 giá niêm yết hihi.

----------


## saudau

Cả 2 khung nhôm đã ra đi. Thanks các bác ủng hộ.

----------


## saudau

Up lên cho bác nào cần.

Hiện còn:
- Cây Taro Hitachi. Bán 700K
- Cây bắt vít kỳ khôi Hitachi. Bán 300K.

Tất cả chưa ship. Ship cộng thêm 50k dùm mình nhé.

Thanks các bác quan tâm!

----------


## saudau

Hiện ko có giao dịch nào đang thực hiện trên topic này. Mod giúp mình đóng topic này để kiểm tra lại hàng hóa nhé.

----------

